# Canning on a smooth surface electric range



## Ky gal (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm researching for a new stove. I was told by a salesperson years ago that I couldn't do any canning or use iron skillets on a smooth surface stove. Can anyone give me their opinions on this? How about spillovers on a smooth top?


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

My dad water-baths on his all the time. He also cooks a lot with cast iron.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

countryfied2011 said:


> My dad water-baths on his all the time. He also cooks a lot with cast iron.


We do all of our canning on one and also use cast iron.


----------



## Convoy (Dec 2, 2012)

The only reason I could see the salesman saying that is possible scratches on the surface - other than that heat's heat which water-bath canning doesn't much care where it comes from.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

The larger canners can be quite heavy which might crack the surface. Also, if the "burner" is temperature sensitive they can cycle erratically if the bottom of the canner isn't flush/full-contact with the surface.

If you're using an induction range it won't work with aluminum canners as they are not magnetic.


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about the scratches. The weight of a fully loaded canner would worry me more. Some people have cracked their flat tops from it. Also canners tend to be large and extend passed the burner. Some have a safety shut off if they get too hot. Imagine being half way through pressure canning and have the stove shut off on you.


----------



## Ky gal (Sep 29, 2003)

Oh now that does it. I can't imagine the burner shutting off after all the work that was put into the preparation or having the glass break from the weight of my large canner. There's too many worries involved and I'm going back to a coil type range. My thanks to everyone who responded so quickly. Love HomesteadingToday, you guys 
are the greatest.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

My water bath canner's directions say it should not be used on flat surface electric stoves.


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

Possum Belly said:


> We do all of our canning on one and also use cast iron.



same here, I try not to drag the cast iron along the glass top but besides that I treat it as any other stove.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I have the flat stove and hate it. I ever need a new stove, I'm going back to the coil.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I believe I've read folks say that their flat top stove manuals stated that the warranty would be void if the stove had been used for canning. Something else to check out.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

I've BWB and pressure canned on one. I also cook with cast iron most of the time. Having said that I hated the darn thing, it was a nightmare to keep clean.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

HoofPick said:


> I wouldn't worry about the scratches. The weight of a fully loaded canner would worry me more. Some people have cracked their flat tops from it. Also canners tend to be large and extend passed the burner. Some have a safety shut off if they get too hot. Imagine being half way through pressure canning and have the stove shut off on you.


Even my 23 qt Presto pressure canner didn't overhang, but I did have a 12 inch dual ring burner on mine.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a flat top that I use for both water bath and pressure canning. I have had the stove about five years and have never had a problem with it.

I have never had a problem with the heating element on it. to keep steady 10 psi with my pressure canner I turn the dial down to 4 (med-low) once the weight is giggling. I have held that pressure steady for up to 25 minutes without issue or even having to adjust the dial.

AN IMPORTANT NOTE!!! - I specifically bought one of the few flat top stoves that has a 12 inch burner. I was told that the biggest concern regarding cracking was using a pot that was larger then the burner (it was a heat escaping concern, not a weight concern). to be safe, I bought the 12 inch and have loved that burner from day 1. I can make a huge pot of soup out of a turkey carcass or use either canner on it.

I do not have an AA canner and would probably be concerned about the weight of one of the larger sizes.


----------



## Boo8meR (Aug 10, 2014)

We use a water bath canner and a pressure canner on ours with no problems, even when loaded down with quart jars. Just make sure you actually pick up the canner to move it from the heat, don't slide it or you can have some problems.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

I've had my flat top for over 10 yrs. now. I use cast iron, pressure canner and the small water bath canner. No problems thus far!
My daughter did manage to scratch a burner with a cheap non stick frypan that she slid on it.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

I have a flat top electric and have water bathed on it all summer without problems. I also cook with cast iron skillets with no problems.

What I have read about using a canner on one besides the weight issue is that the heating elements pulse instead of providing continuous heat resulting in uneven pressure in a canner. I have used a 'jiggler' type of pressure cooker on mine to cook things like ribs and chicken and what I noticed wasn't a fluctuation in the heating but a pitting of the glass surface on the burner pad. It didn't damage the stove or the pad it's mainly an appearance thing.

I have a new flat top stove that we just moved from our second home that is in 'storage' right now. I won't risk using my heavy canner on it next year when my plans to can most of our food goes into full swing but instead will buy either a camp gas/propane stove or a turkey fryer to put it on outside. 

Risk to my stove aside. Why heat up the house when I don't have to?


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

yep, I have a flat top, I read you shouldn't can on it, didn't stop me an have had no problems what so ever, probably one of those disclaimers for "just in case" reasons.


----------

